# BIRD Internet Routing Daemon



## sureyes_free (Aug 23, 2013)

I am new to FreeBSD, recently I have successfully installed and configured the Quagga daemon on FreeBSD, now *I* want to configure BIRD Internet Routing Daemon on FreeBSD but have not much idea how to configure. *C*an somebody please kindly help me from where should I start.

*T*hanks in advance.


----------



## throAU (Aug 23, 2013)

If there is no native port:  http://bird.network.cz/?get_doc&f=bird-1.html#ss1.2


----------



## ondra_knezour (Aug 23, 2013)

net/bird net/bird6 net/bird-devel

Using the Ports Collection


----------



## sureyes_free (Aug 24, 2013)

*Thank you*

Than you so much for response,


----------

